

Nighthawk: Debug iOS apps remotely from your browser - gimenete
http://mobilenighthawk.com

======
epaga
Looks like this could be very helpful. The landing page makes a great first
impression, great animations explaining what it does. However...

Can someone explain to me why so many startups have started to not list their
pricing plans anywhere at all, even when you click on the "sign up" button?
Did some startup guru tell people to stop putting pricing everywhere and
everyone is following their advice?

This is so very frustrating to me as a potential user. There is no way to tell
whether this service might be "out of my league" as a solo dev, whether there
might be a free plan, etc.

~~~
gimenete
We simply haven't decided the price yet. It's free at this moment and we will
decide a pricing based on how the service is used.

Thanks for the feedback.

